# Powerboost Vs Jakebitesmods



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

It's time for me to update my ROM (still running Shuji 1.5 lol). I am planning on picking one of the non-2nd-init ROMs (I need good battery life). While reading the forum I noticed the Powerboost and Jakebitesmods threads.

I feel bad about making this thread but I just don't have enough time to read both those threads (I did read both OPs though).

I'm asking for ppl to help me by quickly comparing/contrasting the two mods so I can decide of I need one of them and if so, which I should choose.

If you don't want to help out I understand but please don't troll me by telling me to read the entire threads or something.

Thanks!


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

kwest12 said:


> It's time for me to update my ROM (still running Shuji 1.5 lol). I am planning on picking one of the non-2nd-init ROMs (I need good battery life). While reading the forum I noticed the Powerboost and Jakebitesmods threads.
> 
> I feel bad about making this thread but I just don't have enough time to read both those threads (I did read both OPs though).
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, after much thought..................... I think you need to read up on both mods, then....... You can decide for yourself


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm running jakebites on cm7, I chose it over powerboost because pb is still a work in progress, whereas jb is pretty much a finished project and works flawlessly with my rom.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Hmmmm, after much thought..................... I think you need to read up on both mods, then....... You can decide for yourself


Oh my, your hat startled me! It looks strikingly similar to..... an @ss!



jonwgee said:


> I'm running jakebites on cm7, I chose it over powerboost because pb is still a work in progress, whereas jb is pretty much a finished project and works flawlessly with my rom.


Thanks got the info jonwgee. Is it safe to say that they are fairly similar besides their maturities?


----------



## lastexile1987 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jakebitesmod has run pretty well on my phone since the third or so release. I did have some trouble with powerboost but that was an early version so things may have changed.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've never used Jakebitesmod, but I used Powerboost 2.0 on an older version of MIUI and it worked great. If you go with that, make sure you are using a ROM that is supported prior to flashing and running the script. A new version is forthcoming, but it currently doesn't support some current versions of some ROMs, so be aware of that.

BTW, you mentioned you were going to use a non-2nd init ROM for battery life, I will make sure that you are aware that the most recent versions of MIUI (the Defy base or DefX version by DXC and the ICS test build by Ace) both have excellent battery life, easily comparable I would say to a blur-based ROM. The ICS version is in the MIUI Dev. Thread and the 10.21 version (latest stable by DXC) is also in the MIUI Dev. Thread. I've been running them both ever since DXC came out with DefX and battery life is easily double what I would get with CM4DX.

Just my two cents, if you haven't tried the latest MIUI and would like good battery life but would also like the customization that comes with a 2nd-init ROM, I'd recommend giving that a flash and a go to see if you like it.


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally I haven't really run Powerboost, just because I've only been using Jakebitesmod with all my roms. Having the InteractiveX governor helps and eliminates my need for SetCPU. Although I think both mods have the same general under-the-hood tweaks, like things regarding build.prop, the systcl tweaks, sd speed boost, etc. But I do like how Jakebites is integrated with the V6 supercharger, I just throw on one of those settings (I think option 6, if you decide to use it of course) and I haven't had any problems that I know of. The undervolt/overclock/underclock is nice in Jakebites as well.

But of course the easiest way to know what to do is to flash them 1 at a time and see what works for you =P You'll find what works for you sooner or later, good luck!


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who is posting with info about jakebitesmods vs powerboost! Please keep the info coming











Goose306 said:


> BTW, you mentioned you were going to use a non-2nd init ROM for battery life, I will make sure that you are aware that the most recent versions of MIUI (the Defy base or DefX version by DXC and the ICS test build by Ace) both have excellent battery life, easily comparable I would say to a blur-based ROM. The ICS version is in the MIUI Dev. Thread and the 10.21 version (latest stable by DXC) is also in the MIUI Dev. Thread. I've been running them both ever since DXC came out with DefX and battery life is easily double what I would get with CM4DX.


I guess I wasn't aware of the improvements on battery life with that version. I think I'll give it a shot so long as nothing significant is broken. Thanks!


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Not to say use mine or die, but saw some misinformation being presented that I thought I would clarify. My mods are compatible with any DROID X ROM, however unthrottle needs specific support for the ROMs. The OP of the thread shows the support that was included in 2.0 but with release of my recent test build that was released on IRC a LOT has been changed/updated/improved. 2.1.0 will be am even bigger improvement yet


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Not to say use mine or die, but saw some misinformation being presented that I thought I would clarify. My mods are compatible with any DROID X ROM, however unthrottle needs specific support for the ROMs. The OP of the thread shows the support that was included in 2.0 but with release of my recent test build that was released on IRC a LOT has been changed/updated/improved. 2.1.0 will be am even bigger improvement yet


Thanks for weighing in BMc08GT. I don't know if you have kept up on Jakebitesmods, but if you have, I am wondering if you could detail the differences between yours and his (what does Powerboost have that Jakebitesmods doesn't and vice versa). If you don't want to (or don't have the time to) explain the pros/cons of each, I'd settle for a list of Powerboost's advantages over Jakebitesmods.

I realize that request might seem like it would yield a controversial response (essentially you'd be saying "mine is better that his because...") but please consider the following: I believe that in this forum, we are mature and objective enough to discuss this without sliding into a heated argument, regardless of personal preferences. That said, if you don't feel comfortable providing the requested insight, I understand.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

A lot of the things I have pooled together into my scripts and mods are contributed by Imoseyon who is an incredible dev. I have thrown in my own flavor as well witht he scripting and such. I'd say the biggest difference is the interactiveX gov versus the unthrottling done in the powerboost script. Now I'm saying this without much research so I would still encourage you to do your own research and decide that way. Really though, I think you should try both at some point and see.


----------



## XDroidXX (Oct 5, 2011)

First off...kwest12, nice thread...I know I have wondered the difference between PB and Jakebites for a while. I am a relative noob to scripts and I can say that I have read most of the threads about both PB and Jakebites but some information has either gone over my head, or is muttled because there can be a lot of misinformation posted on these threads.

Second, I think its awesome that both devs have already chimed in on this thread.

So my question is, can I run either of these on my Droid X which is running Ace's MIUI on the ICS framework? I have run PB in the past on an older version of MIUI and it ran awesome. Real noticeable difference after I flashed it. That being said, I want to take previous suggestions and try them both (PB again), but I don't want to bother if one or both will hose my Droid X (I like to sbf as much as the next guy, but I have done it a lot recently and trying to cut down).


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

They have many similarities tho even the similarities are done differently.

Powerboost: provides unthrottling 
Provides a modified conservative module 
More geared towards data speeds

Jakebites: provides a modified interactive module
Provides debounce 
More geared towards kernel speed 
OC

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Big thanks to both BMc08GT and jakebites for chiming in on this thread. It's great to have the actual developers in on a discussion like this one. Thanks to the other posters who are also contributing to this thread: looks like we've got some comparison information already!

@XDroidXX, I haven't the slightest clue whether either of these would work on the ICS MIUI port... You may want to hold off until the devs themselves have a chance to test on that ROM (this is me assuming that they haven't had a chance to yet...).


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I just finished flashing MIUI and remembered these two neat little tools and checked back here to remind me which I might want to use. To summarize an earlier post, it seems that PB is more focused on data speed enhancement while JBM is focused more on phone performance. I want a snappy phone and if JMB can achieve the best performance (hopefully without destroying my battery) then that is the best choice for me.

IF anyone has any further input, please let me know.


----------

